# My chihuahua snorts a lot



## ichigochihuahua (May 25, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
This is my first post on a forum, so I am sorry if this is really awful. 

I have a long haired white chihuahua at home and whenever he is sniffing or licking something he snorts at the same time. I think it is because he is excited but i am not sure. 
My husband is a little worried about it so i thought i would check. 

Cheers guys


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I know chi's are prone to snorting as well as reverse sneezing because they have such short noses  My Venus does this too, but I think most of her problem is because of her excess weight. She's always been pretty snorty though lol. Is it long drawn out episodes of snorting? Or is it a couple little snorts here and there? I don't think it sounds like anything serious, but if you or your hubby are concerned, maybe take him to a vet?


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

Bandit did this more as a puppy than he has in the last year. He still does it occasionally, but he is generally pretty hyper at the time it starts. If it goes on too long I pick him up and hold him until he calms down enough for it to stop.


----------



## flowersnsunshine (Apr 27, 2013)

Yep, backwards sneezing is pretty normal for chihuahuas. You could try stroking his back when he starts sneezing to calm him down. It seems to help for my 18 week old girl.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My little girl, Bonnie, does this alot. Just snorts, doesn't have a reverse sneeze, just snorts when she is sniffing a really good smell!!


----------



## ichigochihuahua (May 25, 2013)

thank you very much this helped a lot


----------

